# Should I RMA my Mobo?



## napsterv (Dec 21, 2014)

Okay,
So for a month I was using my 4x2GB ram sticks in single channel mode.

Today, I opened up my case for cleaning and switched the RAMs to Dual Channel mode.

DDR3_1 & DDR3_2(Both Gray in color)

The PC boots up for 10 seconds, Shut downs, again boots up and is stuck in a reboot loop.(Nothing on the display).

So I changed to DDR3_3 & DDR3_4.(Both Black in Color)

Again a reboot loop.

So I changed to 3&1(Single Channel)

Bloody Hell again a reboot loop.

The only thing that seems to be working is DDR3_4&DDR3_2(Single Channel)

Any advice?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2014)

have you tried using single ram in all slots separately?


----------



## napsterv (Dec 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> have you tried using single ram in all slots separately?



Yes. It works that way.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Do you have the latest bios version?
Have you tried resetting mobo bios?


----------



## napsterv (Dec 22, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Do you have the latest bios version?
> Have you tried resetting mobo bios?



Yep. There is this Gigabyte utility installed which lists no updates for the bios.

I also reset + removed the CMOS battery. Still no results.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2014)

If the RAM slots are not working then is a physical issue not a software or a BIOS issue.Even though if you update to the latest BIOS it might not work properly.Better to RMA it.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2014)

Remont the cpu. Also make sure there's no bent cpu socket pin on the motherboard.


----------



## napsterv (Dec 22, 2014)

bssunil said:


> If the RAM slots are not working then is a physical issue not a software or a BIOS issue.Even though if you update to the latest BIOS it might not work properly.Better to RMA it.



You're right. That's what I'm concluding now.



topgear said:


> Remont the cpu. Also make sure there's no bent cpu socket pin on the motherboard.



Yeah lol. I read that on Tom's Hardware and Gigabyte forums. Strange but no, no bent pins. Also it's only a month old and the only time I put my CPU was first assembling which was very very gentle. So I ruled out the bent pins possibility.

- - - Updated - - -

Just got off the phone with Tech Support guy. Told me to go to SC with CPU,RAM and Mobo. The thing is...........How do I trust them with 40K worth of Hardware!!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2014)

Check if there is issue with PSU and bent pins.Don't worry about any SC they will take it for warranty if the MB is not burnt.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2014)

napsterv said:


> You're right. That's what I'm concluding now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't but you have to if there's no other alternative. Same happened with me so I know the anxiety.


----------



## napsterv (Jan 1, 2015)

topgear said:


> You can't but you have to if there's no other alternative. Same happened with me so I know the anxiety.



Just got back my Mobo today. Working fine. The guys over at Accel seem to be knowledgeable as he demonstrated a dual channel POST after receiving my Mobo. Happy!

*i.imgur.com/EvUyZDO.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool, nice to know.


----------

